# incision and drainage



## helen (Feb 28, 2012)

522.5
simple right lower molar periapical dental abcess

The Doctor performed this procedure in the ER and I am stumped!  How do I code this CPT.  I was thinking 41800.  Please help


----------



## ksd (Feb 28, 2012)

I would use 41800.


----------



## helen (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you....


----------

